# How good are Fisher wood stoves?



## crf450ish (Mar 4, 2018)

The time has come to swap out our upstairs pellet stove for a wood stove! Why, you ask? Simply because the cost of pellets is too much, that, coupled with the poor electric grid where we live (very rural), my wife and I are sick of having to crawl out of bed at 2am to fire the generator up when the power gors out in sub zero temps. And we have enough timber on our property to last until our 3 kids are great grandparents themselves..... so the decision is a simple one. 

We want a good old fashioned simple wood stove that will keep the fire burning all night nice and hot. Im eyeballing those older Fisher grandma/grandpa bear stoves. Are they decent? Any suggestions? Ive also been looking at the older Blaze King wood stoves. I know one of the main defects on those Blaze Kings is cracking at the corners of the door. My freind has one that i welded up the cracks around the door. It works like a dream now. Stays lit and hot all night.


----------



## begreen (Mar 4, 2018)

They are tanks that will last forever, but not very efficient. Adding a baffle helps as would adding secondary tubes, but unless one has the welding and metal fab experience it would be less hassle to look for a good used EPA stove.


----------



## crf450ish (Mar 4, 2018)

begreen said:


> They are tanks that will last forever, but not very efficient. Adding a baffle helps as would adding secondary tubes, but unless one has the welding and metal fab experience it would be less hassle to look for a good used EPA stove.


Ok such as what?


----------



## begreen (Mar 4, 2018)

It depends on what's on the used market and how much time you have and how large an area is being heated. For example Lopis, Avalons and Quadrafires  are common in our area. Out in your area you might also run across a decent newer Blaze King cat stove.

Also popular are the Englander 30NCs from Home Depot. They sell new for under $900 and meet current WA state emissions standards. 
https://fortress.wa.gov/ecy/publications/documents/080209.pdf


----------



## begreen (Mar 4, 2018)

If you have an 8" flue and a big area to heat, this stove is a serious heater. 
https://spokane.craigslist.org/for/d/kuma-sequoia-wood-stove/6454426863.html


----------

